# battlefield 3 9600 gt... reicht das?



## PmP1996 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Battlefield 3 unterstützt ja offiziell kein Windows XP und kein DirectX 9 mehr, könnte es trotzdem auf meinem Rechner laufen?

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  @ 2,4 GhZ
4 GB DDR-2 RAM
NVidia GeForce 9600 GT 512 MB VRAM

reicht das aus?

danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

Die GRafikkarte ist was arg schwach, aber vlt geht es noch auf Low. Sofern Du nicht nur Win XP hast ^^


Mit ner Graka für 100-150€ wär Dein PC übrigens mehr als doppelt so schnell und auch noch für neuere Spiele ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Silent_Bob (4. Oktober 2011)

nope. Hab auch ne 9600GT drin und es is eine Ruckel-Orgie. Besonders in der Ubahn. Teilweise absolut unzumutbar.....


----------



## essah86 (10. Oktober 2011)

in der Ubahn hat man für gewöhnlich sogar noch mehr fps

9600gt reicht nicht aus, selbst eine 9800gt ist am unteren rand der schmerzensgrenze

du wirst dir wohl eine neue Karte zulegen müssen


----------



## PmP1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

ja genau xD ich kauf mir für ein spiel ne neue karte  wo kommen wir denn da hin? xDDD


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab immo eine HD 4650 die ist so zw. 9400 und 9500 GT, und mit der kannst du eigentlich alles spielen was du willst auf medium Details
sogar Crysis


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (11. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Also ich hab immo eine HD 4650 die ist so zw. 9400 und 9500 GT, und mit der kannst du eigentlich alles spielen was du willst auf medium Details
> sogar Crysis


 
Ich hab ne 570 GTX, 8 GB Ram, nen Intel 2500k core mit 3,3 GHZ mit Alpen Ultrakühlung, selbst das reicht in keinstem aus, ich kann max low spielen um es flüssig zu gamen. 

Man braucht wohl 2x 570gtx und 16gb ram. dann gehts, rechne mal ca. 1000 eur aufwand für alles drum und dran


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

Issn Scherz   - oder ?!


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja er dachte wohl meine aw ist n scherz 
Mit der 570 kannste alles spielen was du willst
das mit der 4650 glaubt mir jetzt keiner, aber es ist wirklich so (Monitorauflösung 1280*1024)
D.h. medium heisst bei mir:
1024*768
4 mal AA
8 mal AF

und alles andere auf high oder mittel
so lässt sich crysis spielen!!!


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (21. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ja er dachte wohl meine aw ist n scherz
> Mit der 570 kannste alles spielen was du willst
> das mit der 4650 glaubt mir jetzt keiner, aber es ist wirklich so (Monitorauflösung 1280*1024)
> D.h. medium heisst bei mir:
> ...


 
nee ist kein scherz, ernstgemeint, 570 gtx > man brauch 2 davon, gab aber auch bei pcgames ein thema darüber, das mind. 2 erforderlich sind

nur dann kann man high end zocken und die grafik genießen, medium ist schon ein ganzer sprung nach unten, meiner meinung nach kaum unterschied zu bf2 bc in high


----------



## Milch-Mann (21. Oktober 2011)

@Insolvenzprofi:
Ich besitze (siehe Sig.) einen ähnlichen PC, jedoch mit der GTX580. Da braucht man sich erstmal keine Gedanken machen. Selbst zocke ihc GTA IV mit Texturemod, sowie Carpacks und iCEnhancer auf nahezu vollen Details (in FullHD) - und da soll BF3 auf max. low flüssig laufen ? 
Das Thema von PCGames betraf die Ultra-Settings -> dafür wird die GTX580 im SLI Modus "gebraucht". 


Dein "Tipp" dass der Threadersteller seinen PC für ca. 1.000 € aufrüsten müsse ist völlig überzogen. Zumal hat er auch nie davon geredet, das Spiel in Ultrasettings zu zocken.


Nachtrag: Mal die Mindestvoraussetzungen für BF3:
Minimum System Requirements

_OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE_


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie auf ne nVidia umzurechnen, aber ich konnte mit meiner angestaubten Radeon 4870 1GB das Ding noch in beinah vollen Details spielen. DX11 geht halt naturgemäß nicht.


----------



## Jazy (21. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst deine Grafikkarte ja mal direkt bei nVidia testen. Ich hab eine GeForce GT 440 und muss sagen, dass ich doch einige Probleme hatte.


----------



## absztrakkt (21. Oktober 2011)

PmP1996 schrieb:


> ja genau xD ich kauf mir für ein spiel ne neue karte  wo kommen wir denn da hin? xDDD


Du käufst dir die Karte ja nicht nur für ein einziges Spiel...kannst dann auch andere aktuelle Games damit zocken.




Jazy schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Grafikkarte ja mal direkt bei nVidia testen. Ich hab eine GeForce GT 440 und muss sagen, dass ich doch einige Probleme hatte.



Den Test kannste vergessen...die wollen nur Karten verkaufen


----------



## Fosgate28 (21. Oktober 2011)

Mh anscheinend verdient Dice und EA an den verkäufen zukünftiger Hardware mit siehe Nvidia Karten ich hab ne 260er GTX da kommt beim Test "Entspricht nicht der empfohlenen Systemanforderung" is eigentlich ärgerlich. Hatte nicht vor 200-250 € ocken raus zu schmeißen nur um BF3 zu spielen auch wenn der Spruch kommt kannst ja dann auch andere zukünftige Spiele spielen 200-250 €uronen muss man erstmal verdienen.


----------

